# WWW.t-store4.com



## Yazu90 (18 November 2014)

Sehr geehrte Internetcommunity,

Meine Freundin hat am Montag eine Bestellung bei dem Onlinestore www.t-store4.com getätigt.
Das Problem ist folgendes: 
Heut vormittag konnte man die Adresse noch erreichen aber seit kurzem kommt ein error404 das die Domain vorübergehend nicht erreichbar ist. Für Neukunden hieß es, dass man Vorkasse zahlen müsste und jetzt hat die Firma t-store4 e.K das Geld und die Wäre ist noch nicht da. Die angegebene Adresse : weg door jonkerbos 94 • 6532 sz nijmegen findet man auch bei Google nicht, stattdessen erscheint dort ein Hotel. Dieses habe ich angerufen um herauszufinden ob es die Hausnummer 94 gibt, jedoch existiert diese nicht. Gibt es sonst noch jemanden der diese Seite kennt?
Übriges Hab ich auch Screenshots von den Firmenbesitztern und der Bestellungsnummer. 

Ich wollt jetzt nun wissen mit welchen Schritten ich jetzt vorgehen muss, um an das Geld wieder zugegangen.
Vielen danke schonmal im Voraus.

MfG 
F. Uzay


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (18 November 2014)

Hm,

Deine Freundin wird sich wohl mit dem Gedanken anfreunden müssen, jemandem einen schönen Abend finanziert zu haben. Die Täter wird man nicht finden. 

- Wie hat sie diesen Shop gefunden? 
- Auf welches Bankkonto wurde das Geld überwiesen?

Nebelwolf


----------



## Hippo (18 November 2014)

Wieso stellst Du (oder Deine Freundin) Dir genau diese wichtigen Fragen JETZT erst nachdem die Kohle unwiederbringlich weg ist?


----------



## foxy0303 (19 November 2014)

hi habe das selbe problem... ich habe ebenfallst am montag bei t-store4 eine bestellung getätigt (PS4 : 329€)..und mache mir sorgen wegen meinem geld. gibt es irgend eine chance das geld wieder zubekommen oder ist es vielleicht blos ein server problem (was mir persönlich am liebsten wäre)?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (19 November 2014)

Ja, es weihnachtet!

Wenn es sich um ein deutsches Konto handelt, kann man Glück haben. Aber offensichtlich kennt Ihr die Kontonummer nicht, auf die Ihr das Geld überwiesen habt?

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2014)

Sieht so aus, als wäre die Seite von hier: http://technolog247.com abgekupfert worden. Die Links im Googlecache führen jedenfalls dort hin. Hier stehen dann weitere Daten: http://technolog247.com/ebont.de/bewertung.php/id/YU2FG8JGIOPZP4.html/de.html


----------



## foxy0303 (19 November 2014)

also kontonummer usw. hab ich habe es per online überweisung gemacht(vorkasse)


----------



## foxy0303 (19 November 2014)

sollte dann wohl nachher mal zur bank gehn und sehn was die dazu sagen.. ich geb dann mal bescheid falls es helfen sollte das problem von Yazu90 zu lösen


----------



## Hausi (19 November 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern Abend noch rechtzeitig Strafanzeige gegen Felix Dorner gestellt. Bin dann mit der Az-Nr an meine Bank herangetreten und die haben sein Konto bei der Postbank in Berlin sperren lassen. Wenn ihr ganz viel Glück habt, ist euer Geld noch da.
Mein Geld wurde bereits gestern zurück überwiesen. Ihr solltet aber unbedingt Strafanzeige stellen.

Falls ihr nochmals eine Internetseite benutzt, wo ein Bewertungsportal von Ebont aufgelistet ist, dann fragt unter der Tel.:-Nr. 0176 99098 284 nach, ob die Internetseite verlässlich ist.


Wünsche allen viel Glück


----------



## foxy0303 (19 November 2014)

hi, mache mich gerade auf den weg  zur bank.. @ hausi: was meinst du mit viel glück? könnte es etwa sein das unser geld als beweismittel oder so verwendet wird und wir das möglicherweise nie wieder sehen?


----------



## foxy0303 (19 November 2014)

entwarnung!!!  habe sicherheits halber nochmal online auf mein konto zu gegriffen.. es gab eine rück-überweisung da das konto aufgelöst wurde(gott sei dank), hoffe bei Yazu90 ebenfalls..danke für die strafanzeige Hausi! hoffe unser  herr felix.. lernt aus seiner tat


----------



## Yazu90 (19 November 2014)

Guten Tag Community^^
Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten.
Also folgendes hat sich ergeben:
Heute morgen sind wir zur Bank gefahren und wollten die Überweisung stornieren.
Unser Glück! Das Geld wurde wieder zurück geschickt, da dass Konto aufgelöst wurde...
Wir sind trotzdem zur Polizei gefahren und haben Anzeige auf Unbekannt gestellt!

Also mit nem blauen Auge davon gekommen, ich hab den Polizisten gefragt, ob wir nicht lieber die Anzeige gegen Felix Dorner stellen sollen. Dieser meinte ob es nicht sicher ist ob die Person überhaupt der Verdächtige ist, könnte ja ein anderer mit seinem Namen die Fakeseite eingerichtet haben. Auf unbekannt ist es besser, weil die Verfolgung ausgeweitet wird.
 Hier ist übrigens ein anderes Forum was den Betroffen helfen kann...also Toi Toi Toi

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread_10899p1

MfG
F.Uzay

Ps. An die Schlaumeier im Nachhinein ist man schlauer, manchmal geht es schneller als es ist. Mein Tipp für die Zukunft an euch lautet... Finger weg von Vorzahlung...Lastschrift oder Paypal ist sicherer


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2014)

Yazu90 schrieb:


> Heut vormittag konnte man die Adresse noch erreichen aber seit kurzem kommt ein error404 das die Domain vorübergehend nicht erreichbar ist.


anonym registriert, typisch für Abzockerseiten


> Domain Name: T-STORE4.COM
> ....
> Registrant Organization: Whois Privacy Corp.
> Registrant Street: Ocean Centre, Montagu Foreshore, East Bay Street, ****Contact the owner by email only****
> ...


----------



## binie1971 (10 Dezember 2014)

Guten morgen,

die haben sich jetzt eine neue Seite erstellt..nennen sich jetzt Techstore4..gleiche vorgehnsweise..und auch wir sind darauf reingefallen..bis jetzt steht die Seite noch und ich bekomme auch per E-Mail noch Antworten..aber ich denke das wird sich bald ändern und mein Erspartes ist damit auch weg..das kann doch alles nicht wahr sein..wie Nomaden sind die im Internet..
Was kann ich tun?zur polizei gehen macht das wirklich einen Sinn..


----------



## bernhard (10 Dezember 2014)

Ob Cloudflare die Betrüger rausschmeißt, wenn die eine Info bekommen?

http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=techstore4.com

Das hier ist durch einfaches Hinsehen unseriös:

http://techstore4.com/garantiert-geschuetzt

Kein Impressum, alle Siegel sinnlos, da stimmt nichts.


----------



## passer (10 Dezember 2014)

Oh man denken die die Leute sind wirklich selten blöd?
Kreditkarte nicht für Neukunden, nur Vorkasse; ne ist klar.
Was für Assis.....


----------



## BenTigger (11 Dezember 2014)

Tja Passer, du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele dann eben per Vorkasse bezahlen....


----------



## M.Taut_95 (11 Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen....
auch ich habe am Sonntag (7.11.) dort bestellt...montag dann knapp 370 euro per onlinebanking überwiesen. Aufgrunddessen, dass die Seite mittlerweile offline ist wurde auch ich stutzig, hab mich also mal im netz umgeschaut und bin auf diesen Foreneintrag hier gestoßen. Daraufhin habe ich direkt meine Kundenberaterin in der Bank informiert, dass sie die überweisung noch stornieren soll. Aufgrund der vorangeschrittenen Zeit machte sie mir jedoch wenig hoffnung darauf und meinte, ich sollte auf jeden fall anzeige erstatten. 
Wie seht ihr das? Gibt es eventuell noch andere schritte, die ich ergreifen könnte?

Danke euch schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## binie1971 (11 Dezember 2014)

Wir haben uns schon mit dem Gedanken abgefunden das auch unser Geld weg ist.Möglichkeiten!!!!es gibt nichts aber auch gar nichts was Du machen kannst..Anzeige gegen Unbekannt..kommt nichts dabei heraus..Sitz ist irgendwo im Ausland..Bankkonto..eröffnet mit gestohlener Identität..die machen eine Seite zu und zwei Tage später wird eine neue Seite mit der gleichen Vorgehnsweise eröffnet..und wieder Fallen ein paar Deppen darauf herein..die sich das Geld schwer erarbeitet haben..also..es wird nix passieren..man kann nur hoffen das viele daraus lernen und irgendwann niemand mehr so leichtgläubig ist wie wir es waren..

Alles gute für Dich..

Achja..auch bei uns kommt jetzt das berühmte ERROr 404--Domian nicht erreichbar..sagte doch..es dauert nicht mehr lange..wenigstens kann jetzt auch kein neuer Bestellen ..Die sollen in der Hölle mit dem verdammten Geld schmorren..


----------



## Hippo (11 Dezember 2014)

Eine kleine Chance besteht darin daß die Gauner u.U. einen Finanzagenten dazwischengeschaltet haben.
Dann hat der nämlich die Arschkarte weil er ungerechtfertigt gelder vereinnahmt hat. Sollte der dann auch noch flüssig sein ...
Also - Anzeige ist NIE sinnlos.


----------



## binie1971 (11 Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Info..lieber Hippo

Der Fall wird mal wieder größer..mit mir sind es bis jetzt 4 weitere die Techstore4 in die Falle gegangen sind..

[modedit: Beiträge getackert]


----------

